# Any Crappie Reports from Tappan?



## Wastin-Away (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking to head out for some crappie any reports?


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow...no reports? I was also thinking of going out to Tappan this weekend. If I do, I will post my results.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Fished it twice last week and couldn’t get on um. 6 crappie one day and 7 the next. Water temp was around 55, good luck.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Hit Tappan again this week, a few fish are starting to move shallow but not to spawn just to feed. The water temp was only 54°. I would say fish will start to move shallow in a couple of weeks to pre-spawn


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Should be on like donkey Kong at the end of next week. Temps should be prime. Don’t be afraid to try new spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

